# 1st ever layout Kato N Scale



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

I am planning my first ever layout using kato unitrack on a table of 32"x55" and would like some help with the design element.

I want to use the following layout plan http://www.katousa.com/track-plans/granny-kay-bonnie.html and I would like to add an outer loop as suggested in the plan, along with a bridge on the back straight and a tunnel somewhere. This layout is mainly for my son (nearly 4 years old) and myself to enjoy together.

I have the following pieces of Unitrack plus the Six required #4 turnouts and the bumpers.

20-120 x8 Radius 45 315mm
20-100 x8 Radius 45 249mm
20-170 x8 Radius 45 216mm
20-000 x16 Straight 248mm
20-010 x1 Straight 186mm
20-020 x8 Straight 124mm
20-021 x3 Straight 124mm road crossing
20-030 x19 Straight 64mm
20-040 x5 Straight 62mm
20-041 x4 Straight 62mm feeder
20-045 x1 Straight 62mm snap track conversion
20-150 x2 718mm Radius 15º Curve Track
20-202 x1 #6 Left Turnout
20-203 x1 #6 Right Turnout
24-840 x2 Turnout control switch
20-070 x2
20-071 x6
20-464 x2 124mm Deck Plate Girder Bridge
23-047 x5 Bridge Pier No.5 

I need to know what is required for power also, currently I have one older Atlas powerpack, if I want to run two DC trains then I belive this requires two DC power packs, correct?

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site. The Kato layout you selected is very nice and should provide both your self and your son and enjoyable time together. Your question on power can be best answered when you determine the engines you will be using. Turnouts and lighting are general run off a AC source. For DC operation, a single power pack, that will control 2 engines is available. If the layout will be set against a wall, please consider that you may have to reach across the layout to detail with a derailment, etc. Typical reach is about 2'-6", anything beyond that might cause you to lean on the layout to reach the other side of the layout.

Best of luck.


----------



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

Many thanks for the response and welcome.

I already have several engines including a Kato GP38-2, Bachmann diesel switcher and a Minitrix 2-10-0. 

Do you have any suggestions on a power pack?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

My own experience with power transformers, for DC operations, has been with MRC, and they have worked very well.. This link provides some information that may be of value to you in the selection of a power supply unit. 

http://www.modelrectifier.com/train-controls/dc-power.asp

I hope this helps.


----------

